# Yes another Build-up (IVIikeWhy) Mk5 GTI



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Yup i got another build this weekend, i'm hoping we can knock it out in one day, but we'll see... 
I'll have pics later today of the stuff i have. But here is alist of what i'm working with. 
Mason Tech Front Struts w/ Aerosport bags, and bearing relocation kit
Mason tech rear cups w/ Air House II bags
Easystreet management
5 gallong aluminum tank
8 Air lift Valves
2 water traps
3/8s air line
Dual 400 Viair compressors
i think thats it. 
Mike post a pic of ur car if u have one.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Yes another Build-up (IVIikeWhy) Mk5 GTI (Santi)*

Look forward to seeing more of your work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Snap some pics of the bearing relocation kit if you've got the time. I've always been curious about that setup.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Yes another Build-up (Retromini)*

I will, i'm gonna look at it i detail cause i may use those bearings or something similar for mycar


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Yes another Build-up (Santi)*

Finally got the pictures uploaded... 
Havent been able to work on this car as much i would like to, but he has a tight schedule, and we cna onyl work on sundays... 
Last weekend we did the power wire, and build the frame and floor, set-up the tank and compressors. 
This sunday i was at the hospital, so we couldnt meet up. 
Today (monday) i finished the wirirng of the valves, mounted them.. and got power!! 
Still need to wrap the floor, and install the struts. 
The kit is: 
Masontech front strus w/ koni shocks, and bearing relocation kit. and uvair aerosport bags
Mason tech rear cups, and uvair air house 2 bags
easystreet management
air lift 200psi valves
smc water trap
dual 400 viair compressors
and lots of fittings. 
*
























got tank, and compressors mounted.








white switch box, to go w/ the car...
















built frame... 








finished floor. 
















got wiring for the valves done.. 








left valves set-up and bolted down








right valves set-up and bolted down








whole setup 








put the ECU in, and grounded everythign off, still need to clean up some of the wires. 








and we got power
















*


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

woooo woo


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Bnana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
picture of the car?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
picture of the car?









believe it or not i forgot to take one...















he doesnt wanna show off his new wheels until the car is done.. 
but its a white GTI w/ votex front and rear, and.:R sides


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
believe it or not i forgot to take one...

















your slacking, santi lol
cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_your slacking, santi lol
cant wait to see the finished product!


i know son







hopefully will have it all done this sunday... tucking rim front and rear on 17.s


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

ohh man!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_ohh man!


at least thats the goal, i know i can do it in the rear, but i'm jsut worried about the front.. but we'll see...


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*IVIikeWhy's Build up*

long time over due and this is the first time ive ever posted my car on the vortex, but here is my build up, thanks to santi for all the help as well, and kevin at AAC, Suicidedoors, and mason tech for all the parts.
pic of the car its going on will post more pics later.










_Modified by IvIikeWhy at 3:37 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: IVIikeWhy's Build up (IvIikeWhy)*

ok so now for a bunch of pics, these are form the last 2 days of us working on the car, more so Santi and me helping.
here are the airlift valves and fitings, tank setup, and front and rear bag setup.
































after about an hour of me putting the valves all together what a pain in the a$$!








how the trunk will kind of look like


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: IVIikeWhy's Build up (IvIikeWhy)*

here's Santi wiring all the goodies, he is the man when it comes to this, everything looks so clean and neat!








doing a little customization on the easystreet controller.








and here is where the controller sits for now, i need to get a cubby for the left side of the steering wheel under the light switch so i could mount it there but this will do for now.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice. I need to paint my controller something fun.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

cant wait for this to be done. i love slammed white dubs...and santi thats what you look like...you look all hairy like one of my old roommates


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for moving the pics, i think Santi is coming to carpet the floor today so ill keep this updated with pics later


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Yes another Build-up (IVIikeWhy) Mk5 GTI (Santi)*

here is what i took yesterday of my car in my driveway.
























and more of the trunk before its wrapped in carpet.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Yes another Build-up (IvIikeWhy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can I ask whats up with your rocker?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey santi what is this bearing relocation you speak of?


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_Hey santi what is this bearing relocation you speak of? 


diddo


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

look at the struts above, instead of having a bearing on the top mount, there is a needle bearing right where the collar is for the threads on the strut, so the assembly can still move


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

hmm ic ic this is gonna be noobish but what are the advantages, or the disadvantages? and how much, and from where?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

car looks goooood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

you put the watertrap between the tank, and valves?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no just straight to the tank it looks like Kev


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah the air comes out of the water trap before it gets into the valves, on a buddy of mine he had the same setup and it collects water.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_hmm ic ic this is gonna be noobish but what are the advantages, or the disadvantages? and how much, and from where?

it just replaces the upper strut mount bearing and locates it down on the strut so it can still move like if you had an upper bearing, only with out it on the upper part it lets the car sit about 9/16 of an inch lower.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Water would still collect in the tank since it's not between the compressor and the tank port. The trap would still collect water before it got into the valves and lines.


_Modified by Retromini at 5:04 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_can I ask whats up with your rocker? 

just waiting for the r32 sides to be painted and front votex lip.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_nice. I need to paint my controller something fun.









its not hard son.. just dont loose any of the springs, or buttons. 

_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_cant wait for this to be done. i love slammed white dubs...and santi thats what you look like...you look all hairy like one of my old roommates









i got hairy legs, and arms, but like 3 or 4 on my chest...









_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_thanks for moving the pics, i think Santi is coming to carpet the floor today so ill keep this updated with pics later

sorry i didnt get to come by today, that project paper and meeting took longer than i expected...























_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_hmm ic ic this is gonna be noobish but what are the advantages, or the disadvantages? and how much, and from where?

by having the bag closer to the top of the body there is more clearance b/w the tire adn bag, therefore it can be lower.... BUt the strut top mason tehc is using is still thick as hell, so i think with some more engineering, and deep thoughts the same can be accomplished with different bearings and stock bushings... idk.. i'm still working on it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you put the watertrap between the tank, and valves?

yup


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_by having the bag closer to the top of the body there is more clearance b/w the tire adn bag, therefore it can be lower.... BUt the strut top mason tehc is using is still thick as hell, so i think with some more engineering, and deep thoughts the same can be accomplished with different bearings and stock bushings... idk.. i'm still working on it. 

ok ya keep me informed, and let me know if i can do anything as well, this would be a worthwhile thing for me to get as well!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
ok ya keep me informed, and let me know if i can do anything as well, this would be a worthwhile thing for me to get as well!

i will!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

As always... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_As always... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx Drew!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you put the watertrap between the tank, and valves?

hahah...ya dood ur not gonna get any water in them...itll just pool in the tank


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_hahah...ya dood ur not gonna get any water in them...itll just pool in the tank


not really, the water is gonna build inside the tank one way or another, its compressed air, it'll create condensation no matter what. also, this way it prevent from water going into the valves. if it builds in the tank it can be drained out the bottom or vacuumed out.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

*
We still got the rears to fiddle with some more, but for now this is how we are looking.... 
Measures, 20.5" Front, and 21" Rear. 

Finished wrapping the floor, looks so clean... Jsut need to polish the tank. or paint.. idk... 








the sweet ass knob for the 'hidden' pocket... 








modified the upper rear cups, cut they were too ****ing big. 








also cut the lower rear cups, here is the difference of before cut, and after cut. 








put the rears on!! 
















plenty of clearance b/w the shock bolt, and the bag. 








I know, still needs to be lower, i jsut didnt want it too tuck too much. 








some sweet Camber
























Forgot to take pics of the fronts on the car, :-\ but they work pretty well. 
And sway bar still in, w/o endlinks but still in. 
Subframe bolts. 








Passenger side fender lines. 








and the car. 








tucking a 17"
















*


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Love it man, any more pics of the trunk set up.
If you dont mind me asking how much did it all cost you.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

santi your skills never sease to amaze me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

any reason why you didnt use the stock rubbed mount up top? isnt that going to rattle around?

stance looks great tho



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:12 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*








thats how all mk5's should sit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

saw this in person last night, best MKV stance on air PERIOD


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (TheBigBang)*

thats gotta be the lowest mk5(i havent seen other mk5's on 17's that low in front)


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Love it man, any more pics of the trunk set up.
If you dont mind me asking how much did it all cost you.

no, just the ones posted. idk how much it cost, but i wanna say somewhere around 2500. 1500 in struts and bags only from mason tech. 

_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_santi your skills never sease to amaze me








get ready for when i come over there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any reason why you didnt use the stock rubbed mount up top? isnt that going to rattle around?
stance looks great tho

you mean the stock upper strut bushing??? this is a mason tech w/ their bearing relocation kit. 
so the bag is is bolted to the upper aluminum piece, ad then the aluminum piece is bolted to the car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *TheBigBang* »_saw this in person last night, best MKV stance on air PERIOD

i guess mike couldnt wait to show it off...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

no, i meant the rear upper mounts you trimmed. just curious is all.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no, i meant the rear upper mounts you trimmed. just curious is all.

i plan to take them out i want the rear i smidge lower!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What happens when you want to put the stock springs back in with out that alignment bump? 

Looks great Santi!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You'd be better off buying spare control arms and modifying them to be able to drop the bag in further. I have my stock rear upper alignment bumps in, with just a modified control arm.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Love it man, any more pics of the trunk set up.
If you dont mind me asking how much did it all cost you.

around $2400


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_What happens when you want to put the stock springs back in with out that alignment bump? 
i guess just re-weld it back in thats why i didnt take it out yet.
Looks great Santi!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_You'd be better off buying spare control arms and modifying them to be able to drop the bag in further. I have my stock rear upper alignment bumps in, with just a modified control arm.
 
do you have pics or are they in your build up thread?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nothing really for pics. Are you going to be at h2o? I can show you how I did mine, and get you the laser files for my reinforcements for the rear control arm. My air line also comes out the top of the bag.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Nothing really for pics. Are you going to be at h2o? I can show you how I did mine, and get you the laser files for my reinforcements for the rear control arm. My air line also comes out the top of the bag.

no i wont be able to make it to h20 this year cause of school and money, maybe you could email it to me? [email protected]


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no, i meant the rear upper mounts you trimmed. just curious is all.


didnt need them, and we are taking the nipple off.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_What happens when you want to put the stock springs back in with out that alignment bump? 
Looks great Santi!

just have it tack welded back in place, i might take off only half of it, instead of the whole thing..


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

Outside opinion, but DAMN those wheels look small!!!!!!
The wheelwells on these cars is huge, throw a 20 in there!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

i think im gonna have to trade my car in on a mk5 just so you can do a crazy install on it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

looks legit Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dont go any lower in the rear, the rake on it is perfect when laid out IMO


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_Outside opinion, but DAMN those wheels look small!!!!!!
The wheelwells on these cars is huge, throw a 20 in there!

never maybe ill go back to 18s one day but for now these are staying on the car.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i think im gonna have to trade my car in on a mk5 just so you can do a crazy install on it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do it! !









_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_looks legit Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dont go any lower in the rear, the rake on it is perfect when laid out IMO

it'll be enough to tuck top of the rim, but not all of it.. just more perfect. i just think it need to tuck the same front and rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just need like 1/2" more rear, thats it.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i think im gonna have to trade my car in on a mk5 just so you can do a crazy install on it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Or you could buy mine


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

wow man im very impressed!! are those wheels starks or somethin like that? i love them. cars sittin nice too. definitely gunna have to get my jetta sittin lower after h2o


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_wow man im very impressed!! are those wheels starks or somethin like that? i love them. cars sittin nice too. definitely gunna have to get my jetta sittin lower after h2o

yes the wheels are 3 piece starks hand polished.


----------



## revolverapology (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Yes finally...Best mk5 stance.
Santi i have access to lifts at my job in sanford (im a tech at bob dance hyundai) if you ever need to use one..give me a pm, im doing my install soon.








Steve


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (revolverapology)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_wow man im very impressed!! are those wheels starks or somethin like that? i love them. cars sittin nice too. definitely gunna have to get my jetta sittin lower after h2o

trade ur KWs for some FKs. nothing else needed. trust me...

_Quote, originally posted by *revolverapology* »_Yes finally...Best mk5 stance.
Santi i have access to lifts at my job in sanford (im a tech at bob dance hyundai) if you ever need to use one..give me a pm, im doing my install soon.








Steve

I might take you up on that... cause it would mos def help me a lot when putting on struts and running airlines. I'll PM to see ur availability


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

what air management system did you get through easy street? Did you get a slight custom set up??


_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 9:22 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_what air management system did you get through easy street? Did you get a slight custom set up??

_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 9:22 PM 9-23-2008_

no just painted the controller


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any reason why you didnt use the stock rubbed mount up top? isnt that going to rattle around?

stance looks great tho

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:12 AM 9-22-2008_

thanks, did you guys use the rubber mount on michaelmark5 car if so can you show me a pic?


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_
no just painted the controller 

that doesn't answer my question at all lol


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_
that doesn't answer my question at all lol

no its the basic easystreet management, i dont think there is another one


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_what air management system did you get through easy street? Did you get a slight custom set up??

_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 9:22 PM 9-23-2008_

ok, what do you mean by slight custom??? 
Its an esystreet controller, and ECU... Its the only controller easystreet offers that is for digital management... the lsit of the valves, tank, compressors its in the first post of first page.


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
ok, what do you mean by slight custom??? 
Its an esystreet controller, and ECU... Its the only controller easystreet offers that is for digital management... the lsit of the valves, tank, compressors its in the first post of first page. 

Thats what I wanted to know if it was the easy street kit with valves, tank, etc...Did you get the tanks, compressor, etc.. from mason-tech?


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_
Thats what I wanted to know if it was the easy street kit with valves, tank, etc...Did you get the tanks, compressor, etc.. from mason-tech?

no i got everything from different places, i got the valves from suicide doors, which are airlift valves and the rest from [email protected], only the struts and rear bags are from mason tech.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

love the matching white http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

